# Any GNex'ers Here Also Own a Nexus 7/Other Tablet?



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been a Gnex owner for almost a year now, and I love this thing. Between my Gnex and my Dell laptop, I've thought that I had the bases covered. I always thought a tablet would be too much overlap either with my Gnex or my laptop. Would there really be any value in owning, say, a Nexus 7? Probably not.

But, I just gave my wife a Kindle Fire HD. I got it set up for her and I couldn't put the freakin' thing down. What a cool device. Sure it's tied-in tightly with the Amazon ecosystem, but it's WAY cool for browsing and for reading books, it's simply killer. For my wife - it's totally perfect. The 7" form/factor is just right. I want to go spend more time on it now!!

So, it made me wonder - how many of my fellow Gnexer's own a 7" tablet? If you do, does it continue to provide good use/value after the "ooh-wow!" honeymoon period?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I own both. Have had my n7 since release and just got my gnex last month. I still use my n7 every day and love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got my n7 after having a Samsung tab 10.1 . Love it along with my vzw nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a 16gb N7, and I swear the battery life on my Gnex has doubled since I got it..lol. It's definitely a great form factor, I use it all the time to browse the web, watch youtube vids, tapatalk, you name it. It's a lot more convenient on a bigger screen instead of using my phone. Definitely worth it!


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Damn - I knew I'd get feedback like this!
More money to part with!!

Seriously, thanks for your feedback thus far.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

I own a nexus 7 and a gnex and use both every day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got gnex, n7 and 10in tab. The 7 inch is a much better size than the 10in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Gnex n7 and Acer 510

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a Note 10.1 and a Nexus 10. I gotta say I love them both. I use the Note 10.1 to take notes in meetings at work and also in class. It really helps me stay organized. The Nexus 10 is going to be my play tablet. I had it unlocked and rooted 10 minutes after having it (just like my GNex).

Sent from my CM10 GNex


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

wdswds said:


> I own a nexus 7 and a gnex and use both every day
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the continued feedback!


----------



## Supermandroid (Jun 19, 2011)

Lte gnex and 32GB n7. I freakin love this thing! The screen size is perfect. Everyone I have showed it to wants one. Highly recommend it. Both rooted with stock 4.2 on the n7 and aokp compiled from source today on gnex 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

You know you guys are just feeding my GAS (gear acquisition syndrome)...


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

I have both a Nexus 7 and the original transformer. I love them both and keep them current on updates and ROMs of course, but they just collect dust. Everything I need to do can be done on my phone or Macbook already.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a gnex and a Transformer Prime. My 3 year old uses the tablet more than I do. Start them young. But seriously a coworker owns the nexus 7 and I'd jump on that if I didn't have the prime. 7inch just seems perfect for carrying if you want and easier to handle. I like the 10 inch screen but 7 inch screen is good enough.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

I was so close to buying an Asus Transformer Pad TF300T today for Black Friday. Decided against it since I would rather have the Nexus 10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

Gnex and n7...I was worried I wouldn't use the tablet, but I honestly use both everyday for different things... Books, browsing, media and games are so much better on the n7 running paranoid android. Phone is running sorcery for calls texts, twitter, navigation and quick searches for info. Love 'em both

Sent from my gnex


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Officially on my Xmas list. 
Talked to Santa.
Think it's a lock. 
Thanks again guys.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I just bought the hspa+ n7 just to test out tmobile and att in my area on prepaid.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I got a nexus 7, and it nearly put my laptop out of business. It's such a drag having to pull out my actual computer for anything. It still gets its use though - printing, scanning, websites that still use flash. But almost everything I can do from my tablet now days, and I can take it to bed with me

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

yarly said:


> I just bought the hspa+ n7 just to test out tmobile and att in my area on prepaid.


How do you like it?


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

i got a nexus 7 along with my gnex.had the nexus 7 since mid july. loved it for about 2 months not it just sits on my dresser collecting dirt. its a great tablet i just dont think android is the os i want my tablet since my phone does everything that the tablet can and more. i guess im looking for something different out of my tablet tho


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok, so I may get flak... but:

I own a GNex, 7" Blackberry Playbook, and a 10in iPad. I use the Gnex daily, the Playbook doubles as a travel entertainment device and a car dash, and the iPad is used at night (almost daily) for web browsing (because of the screen) and some games. My Laptop is running windows 8.

I like all the ecosystems.... to answer your question, there's definitely a place for a tablet... even if just at night for web consumption in bed. You don't realize how much heat a laptop gives off, and how heavy it is on your stomach/lap until you take a tablet to bed.... and no, even at 5 inches, a phone is just not that great of a web browsing experience.


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

I've had my Gnex since January and just bought a 32gb Nexus 7. I wish I would have bought the N7 sooner. I use it everyday now. Much easier and lighter than lugging my 3 year old laptop around.

Edit: the only downside I have is that my work uses Outlook 2007 to post our schedules. So when I access my work email from an non Internet Explorer browser I get a light version of Outlook which doesn't show my folders. I'm looking into a workaround for that...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

billyk said:


> How do you like it?


I only ordered it, I don't have it yet


----------



## althepal1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

I've had my n7 (16 gig) for a few months. Wish the 32 gig had been out. Oh well I love it and do enjoy browsing and Netflix is good.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got a 32 gb 7 and a Gnex. I use the N7 more than I use either my phone or my computer, but I rarely take it when I travel so the Gnex comes in handy for those times. Web browsing on a 7" > Web browsing on a 4.65" by infinity times.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got a 16gb N7 and Xoom Wi-Fi. Giving the Xoom to my dad and buying an N10 early next year unless Google offers a deal on it for Xmas.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a gnex and n7. Like it was mentioned in a previous post (I think it was thesoldier), the n7 works well for offloading the usage on the gnex because as you know, battery life isn't stellar on the gnex. Also, the 7" form factor works well for travel. I used to travel with a 10" ipad, but the size (imo) wasn't conducive to a mobile life style. I found the 10" size worked better in a stationary location like an office or home, especially for browsing or email. If you get one, get the 32gb. I was an early adopter, so the 32gb size wasn't available and the 16gb seems a little tight for storage. Cheers to you getting one! Since you own a gnex, you'll feel right at home with it...


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.
It's up to Santa now...


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I've got the Nook Color, which if you want to go the cheap route,can probably be had on Craigslist for $50 or less. I've had mine since they came out, a couple of years ago. The hardware is getting a little long in the tooth, but I have CM10 on it, and it still runs pretty good.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the Gnex and just recently sold my 10" asus tf300 tablet in favor of a Nexus 7. I am LOVING the 7" form factor. i can acutally carry it around in my pocket. so i find myself taking it EVERYWHERE i go. it is fantastic for watching videos on, playing games, browsing is really nice. 
finding that google has done a really nice Job on these 2 devices. i actually find myself mixing the two up (not physically) forgetting what ROM in installed on what device and what app is installed on what device....but this is a good thing. the similarities between the 2 keep things VERY consistent and easy to use.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah - even though I don't own a N7 yet, (again, counting on Santa) I've already began thinking about which ROM and which kernel would work best on it, and how I will keep both the GNex and N7 up-to-date. Are there any ROM's that do a particularly good job across both of these platforms, or do you just go with different ROM's that specialize?


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I dunno, the main reason I started messing with ROMs on my GNex is because Verizon withholds updates and I can be on the newest version of android available months ahead of the people complaining.
With the nexus 7 it's not as necessary. Stock works well. You might want to flash a deodexed ROM though. That's about it. I played with PA, CNA, and AOKP on it, and they all worked well.

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

billyk said:


> Yeah - even though I don't own a N7 yet, (again, counting on Santa) I've already began thinking about which ROM and which kernel would work best on it, and how I will keep both the GNex and N7 up-to-date. Are there any ROM's that do a particularly good job across both of these platforms, or do you just go with different ROM's that specialize?


I would say AOKP...i was really happy with AOKP on the Gnex and N7....but as of right now there is no AOKP for 4.2 so i am running Eclipse and they are pretty good on both gnex and N7. but only been running for a day on both.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

jova33 said:


> I dunno, the main reason I started messing with ROMs on my GNex is because Verizon withholds updates and I can be on the newest version of android available months ahead of the people complaining.
> With the nexus 7 it's not as necessary. Stock works well. You might want to flash a deodexed ROM though. That's about it. I played with PA, CNA, and AOKP on it, and they all worked well.
> 
> Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


Yeah same here, I rooted the Gnex mostly out of boredom but now I enjoy the extras over stock that I've got. On the N7 I can't think of a reason to root so I never have.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a Nexus whore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> I'm a Nexus whore.


And I hope to be one soon!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup I also sold an Asus TF300 for the Nexus 7 when it launched. Then I sold my Nexus 7 to buy another Nexus 7 but this time 32GB lol.


----------



## bensl84 (Aug 28, 2011)

I absolutely love my 7 deleted all my apps and games on my phone and my 7 is littered with apps. Love it to death. Actually use my phone as a phone now haha. Get a 7. Now I want a 10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I got a nexus 7 and wish I didn't get it. Need a laptop instead


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

Use gnex and n7 daily. Love them both. Use them a lot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> I got a nexus 7 and wish I didn't get it. Need a laptop instead


Really? Do you mean you didn't have a laptop in the first place? 
Well I have phone, n7, and laptop. I could live without the n7, but I need a laptop. Although I no longer use my computer daily, the n7 has replaced it for web browsing and online shopping. I still need it to scan, print, type professional emails in a timely manner.

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

In our house there are 2 tablets (4G Xoom & Prime TF201), 3 laptops (Win8), and 2 GNex for 2.5 people to use. I struggle to find uses for the Xoom and the gf rarely uses her Prime but is using it more because she hates Win8 that much. I do a bit of browsing on my phone, not a big mobile gamer, don't read much outside of work, and most everything I do is on my laptop so the tablets are basically useless to me. I would say unless you know you have a use for a tablet, you will continue to use it, don't get one.

I really wish I could use my tablets more but I just can't do it. I don't know why but I struggle, almost daily, with using them. I literally walk past my tablet to grab my DV7 laptop daily.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> I got a nexus 7 and wish I didn't get it. Need a laptop instead


Sell it on ebay or here in the classifieds. I'm sure it will sell FAST. I sold my N7 on ebay when the 32GB version came out.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Sell it on ebay or here in the classifieds. I'm sure it will sell FAST. I sold my N7 on ebay when the 32GB version came out.


Swappa seems to be a good choice for Android devices too


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> In our house there are 2 tablets (4G Xoom & Prime TF201), 3 laptops (Win8), and 2 GNex for *2.5 people to use.*


You have two and a half people in your household?







Is your child half a person?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

thesoldier said:


> You have two and a half people in your household?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is. When his nuts drop he'll be the 3rd.


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

jova33 said:


> Really? Do you mean you didn't have a laptop in the first place?
> Well I have phone, n7, and laptop. I could live without the n7, but I need a laptop. Although I no longer use my computer daily, the n7 has replaced it for web browsing and online shopping. I still need it to scan, print, type professional emails in a timely manner.
> 
> Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


I'm sort of in the same boat. When I'm not in University my laptop gathers dust. I do have to have it when I'm in classes for sure. At home I then generally use my phone for browsing even though it's not the ideal input device. I mildly expect my significant other is getting me an N7 for Christmas. On my previous phone I would've said forgot about it, not worth the money. Since the Galaxy Nexus eats through battery that's at least one solid reason for me to have a tablet to use.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a laptop for school, that I have had for a while. I use my Galaxy Tab 2 7" for reading books and taking on trips. And I have a Nexus 10 that I use mainly as a gaming device, but also do a bit of reading on it at times (when it is closer at hand than my other tablet). And then of course I have a Galaxy Nexus as well as my phone. I doubt I will get any more tablets no matter how big and powerful of one comes out. I now have something for every form factor that I could want and would have a use for so I dont need anything more or an upgrade at any point. The only way I would buy another tablet is if one of my current ones break and I were still using that form factor enough to justify a new one.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

billyk said:


> I've been a Gnex owner for almost a year now, and I love this thing. Between my Gnex and my Dell laptop, I've thought that I had the bases covered. I always thought a tablet would be too much overlap either with my Gnex or my laptop. Would there really be any value in owning, say, a Nexus 7? Probably not.
> 
> But, I just gave my wife a Kindle Fire HD. I got it set up for her and I couldn't put the freakin' thing down. What a cool device. Sure it's tied-in tightly with the Amazon ecosystem, but it's WAY cool for browsing and for reading books, it's simply killer. For my wife - it's totally perfect. The 7" form/factor is just right. I want to go spend more time on it now!!
> 
> So, it made me wonder - how many of my fellow Gnexer's own a 7" tablet? If you do, does it continue to provide good use/value after the "ooh-wow!" honeymoon period?


I have the GNexus and Asus Transformer Prime. Both are great and very similar. I plan on getting the Nexus 7 near income tax...


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

n7 right here!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

Gsm nexus and I picked up a transformer tf300t from B.B. black Friday sale . I figured it was a better fit between the phone and the 3 15"laptops I have than the 7"tab . I really love the size, watching videos and movies is great, but it's kind of sluggish. Web pages load slower than on my gnex , scrolling sucks on every browser I've tried . I bought it to play a little, but mostly to run children's development apps to help my dad with stroke recovery , all of those seem to run great, so it might just stay a therapy tool, and I'll get the nexus 10 if it pans out as a great nexus device.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

I really want an N10 for the screen size, but at $500, i'd rather start looking at some laptops. Nexus7's are going pretty cheap if you buy used, so I'm probably gonna jump on one of those soon.


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

I just picked up a nexus 10 today and it is spectacular!


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

IPad 2 16gb here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Old school Xoom, and gets used daily. Using it right now to reply to this. 
I've gotten to the point of using my laptop now for dev work only and have ditched windows in favor of Ubuntu.

I would like to pickup an N7, and may here soon. The thoughts of an N10 have crossed my mind as well, but for the time being the Xoom is still working great.


----------



## dxbill (Dec 24, 2011)

I own a GNex, N7 & a Xoom.

My Laptop only gets turned on once I awhile. I've had the Xoom since it 1st came out & would probably never get rid of it. It's rooted and running a stock build. 
I've had the N7 for about a month now, plan to root it maybe this weekend. I absolutely love my N7. It goes everywhere with me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I've only had a gnex since September but I pre-ordered the N7 on the day it was announced.

Although I initially didn't play with it as much as I should have - being it was my first tablet and all, I have to say nowadays I use it for just about everything when I'm at home or Uni. Even now with the upgrade to the 4.65" on the gnex from a 3.7" on my Defy - I use the N7 far more for browsing and reading around the house.

The best part of it has to be its form factor, which allows me to use it in one hand for hours on end before any sort of wrist pain develops. On a side note: I recently tried to hold a relative's iPad 2 in one hand and it was unbearable.

I know in our household we haven't regretted the purchase of the N7 and we just recently added a 32GB model and will likely pick up another in the near future - they're replacing our need for laptops!

/.-


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Great feedback - thanks to all.

Still hoping that Santa will come through!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I read your first post and skipped the rest. Don't hesitate. I use my gnex all the time and I use my nexus seven all the time-- especially if I'm gaming, reading comics, or watching videos. If it were a ten inch it wouldn't ever leave the side of my bed. Being a seven inch I take it to work and everything-- anyone who hangs out with me notices pretty quickly what the best $250 I ever spent was

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for that throwbot


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah definitely. Im helping a friend remodel, and have been using it to look up wire diagrams and stuff. Sure I can do that on my phone, but it's nice being able to set a tablet down so both of us can glance over at it while our hands are free and whatnot. I promise, if you take one with you everywhere you'll find a time to use it, as long as you have Wi-Fi tether handy, or get the hspa+ one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

I had bought a xoom when it was first released and really hated the size of it and returned it to best buy within a week. I bought my mom a transformer prime for mothers day this year and she hasn't used her laptop but two times since. She loves it. Just recently sold my n7 to buy an iPad mini. Never used my n7 cuz the interface and experience was the same as my phone. Also the 16 gigs wasn't enough for my music (i bought my in the summer before the release of the 32 gig) I really enjoy my iPad. Its a great size and the battery life is insane, i get 8+ hours of screen on time easy. Only thing i dislike is the screen. Not near as good of quality as my n7 was.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey - thanks for digging up this thread.

It ended up that Santa came through for me! I've got an N7 and I love it. Much like the posts in this thread, I find I MUCH prefer using the N7 at home for just about everything I used to do on my GNex and laptop. I am running it bone stock/locked/unrooted. It's superfast, there's no bloatware and updates from Google don't have to go through (and be delayed by) a carrier like VZW.

I am one happy camper and I really appreciate the feedback/insights I got prior to Christmas from the posters in this thread.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I also got a N7 for Christmas as well. Before I did anything it was unlocked and rooted and I am currently a test build of AOKP with LK and it is great. I can not believe the battery life. I find myself using it for everything that I can. I have only used my laptop since Christmas to rip a couple DVD's and CD's, other than that I am only both of my Nexus's all the time.

Now if I could only get the same screen color on my Galaxy Nexus as the N7 I would be very happy.


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

I have my GNeX and a N7 and also a N10. Love th eN7. fits right into back pocket for traveling anywhere....


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I read this thread when it was originally published but didn't reply because I didn't own a tablet (except for a crappy 8" Coby my wife uses that's still running Gingerbread but I've never touched it). Glad to hear Santa came through for you. My wife ended up completely surprising me with a 32GB Nexus 10 and we also got my daughter a 32GB Nexus 7. Love them both.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Our kids (7 and 2) each a Kindle Fired HD 7, mainly because my wife's parents got one for them to "share." I knew that wouldn't fly well so we bought a second so they could each have their own. My son's is rooted so I could put the Play store on it, haven't had a chance to do the same to my step-daughters' yet. They seem to run decently well, and the screen is VERY nice. I'm hoping to get a Nexus 10 for me and an iPad for the wife (she's an iPhone 4S user) someday.


----------



## Jrmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

bought a n7 for my wife for christmas. all bone stock and we love it. only got the 16gb should have popped for the 32 though


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

Had a Galaxy Nexus since toro was released and still love it. Added a Nexus 10 a few weeks ago and my kids each got a Nexus 7 for Christmas. Love all three devices.

beamed from my Nexus 10, far, far away...


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

My excessive device collection:

Droid 1
Droid 2
Charge
ViewSonic GTab
GNex*
N7*
N4*
*Use everyday


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Good to see this thread come back!

I am a total N7 addict. Still love my Gnex, but it's role is more like a "phone" when I am home.


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

I absolutely adore my N7 and use it constantly. I actually (surprisingly) prefer the 7in format to any other that I have tried. It is everything I love about my GNex and then some. It has become my test bed, allowing my GNex to focus on being lean, stable, and as battery efficient as possible. If anything, my N7 has actually likely EXTENDED the effective life of my GNex, especially considering I'm on Verizon and am unsubsidized from here on out in order to keep my precious unlimited LTE gravey train running.

I also highly recommended dropping the extra $50 on the 32gig model. I don't have a single movie or song stored on this thing and it is already filling up fast...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

My 7 arrives sometime next week!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Surprisingly, I haven't missed a rear facing camera as much as i thought I would. However, I do miss the accompanying LED flashlight capability. For instance; looking at an engine/appliance schematic while simultaneously lighting the subject area, freeing up a hand or simply navigating a dark hallway when you want to avoid turning on brighter lighting, etc.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

gnex x2 on Aokp.

Went from an N7 to a N10 if you can afford it, the N10 is worlds better.

Im running the N10 on the Paranoid Android rom that re-enables Tablet UI and its been amazing. 
Great rom with Tablet Ui mode rebuilt for Jelly bean and works awesome.

Google. Officially bring back Tablet ui!, Phablet ui SUCKS!.(its not too bad on the 7 ) But on the 10 its way too far to stretch to hit the Nav keys on the 10.
Also takes to too much screen/too busy.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I don't have a gnex yet but in the process of getting one. I do have a n7 and its the best thing I could have done. I have not turned on my laptop since I got the damn addictive device. I see in time the tablet scene replacing the laptop as its more portable and weight alot less. Anyone who doesn't have a tablet needs to get one. You wont be sorry you did it. I know I'm not.

Now to find a cheap gnex.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a Gnex (toro) and an og Xoom that I recently rooted. I have used the living crap out of my Xoom. I have taken it to conferences to take notes and keep handouts on. Watching videos, web surfing, etc. Now that both are rooted, I can swap my Tibu backups for games and play them on whatever device I want to use.

I love my Xoom, but am looking forward to a N7. Smaller and more portable.


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

1 16GB N7 that I mounted in my car and 1 32GB N7 I use @ home and the office.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Haze said:


> 1 16GB N7 that I mounted in my car and 1 32GB N7 I use @ home and the office.


Nice!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a 16GB N7.

-Sent from Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

My 32gb WiFi came in yesterday and I haven't been able to put it down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## walter21026 (Nov 2, 2012)

My N 10 Is on the way! Just ordered it!


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

walter21026 said:


> My N 10 Is on the way! Just ordered it!


be sure to check for light leaks! 
google xda nexus 10 light bleed.

I have device #3 on the way, this time the director of support for Google play hardware personally tested the unit for me and shiped it over night. 
It will be here tonight!. This escalation however too countless hours and bottles of wine-beer and 5 CC hold charges to the tune of $2500+ to achieve along with emails to Matias, Larry,Sergy, etc.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a Gnex, a 16GB Nexus 7 and a 16GB Nexus 10, love them all. I use my 10 for work and have it sitting next to my chair at home for looking things up, controlling my computer in the other room, and using it as a roku remote . My 7 gets most of it's use from my kids but I use it when i'm on the move as it fits in my back pocket. My genex is basically my mobile hot spot for both tablets.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

Haze said:


> 1 16GB N7 that I mounted in my car and 1 32GB N7 I use @ home and the office.


got a picture of that?

I have a GSM GNEX and the N7. With it only being WiFi, I can't really use it anywhere but home sadly. Both places of employment don't have the best WiFi (only in certain areas and I'm never in them sadly). But when I am home, I use the N7 for everything (even texting!)


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

got my 32gb N7 2 weeks ago to match my 32gb Gnex, love it soooo much better than the Asus TF101 i was running. Unlocked running Steve Spears AOKP Pub. i like it so much, the decrease in screen size didn't even factor in to my mind. One of the best purchases i've made to date.


----------



## movieman999 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a 32gb Xoom Wifi, 8gb Nexus 7, and a 32gb Galaxy Nexus. On top of those (not android related) I have a custom built gaming desktop, a laptop, and a kindle keyboard. This is why I haven't purchased a Nexus 10, haha.


----------



## ars0n (Jan 25, 2012)

My big issue is having an SD card slot, does the nexus 7 and or 10 have this?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

No sdcard slots.

Unless I'm mistaken I don't think any nexus devices have sdcard slots


----------

